# DMC's custom ECO



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

they look mean debadged , don't know if you already have a method down, but a blow dryer / fish line / good ole scrub down is a good combo to debadge.


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

So long time no post. I've finally found time to post some pics. Enjoy!!








I wasn't sure how the red carbon fiber vinyl would look with the CRT so I gave it a try. 







I think it looks great!! 
Plus those fogs look sharp. 
I was lucky enough to find an OEM switch at a local junk yard for 35 bucks.
I'll post later the fog light build complete with wiring.








A few shots of it being pulled. Got the door to seal up tight which was the most important thing.







Soon paint and Cruzin' time!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I see the change in the passenger seats was in the 2012 model then. Looks like you got lots of tread on those tires. I see you are near me so if you get mats grab a decent set. I grabbed weather techs because I liked the look of them over the huskys.


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, I've been looking for something better suited to Ohio weather. Does anyone know how well the Husky brand floor mats last? Thanks!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

DMC1.4LTurbo said:


> Yeah, I've been looking for something better suited to Ohio weather. Does anyone know how well the Husky brand floor mats last? Thanks!!


Just over two years with my Huskys in year round and no sign of wear.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info!! I think that's the brand I'm going with


----------

